# What is Reformed Worship?



## Christopher88 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry for being a little uneducated on this area, but I would like to know. 
What is reformed worship?


----------



## dannyhyde (Mar 17, 2010)

For a brief intro, see: Amazon.com: What to Expect in Reformed Worship: A Visitor's Guide (9781556351372): Daniel R. Hyde: Books


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 17, 2010)

WCF 21.1: "the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by Himself, and so limited by His own revealed will, that He may not be worshipped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the holy Scripture."

See
http://www.puritanboard.com/blogs/naphtalipress/what-regulative-principle-worship-25/
http://www.puritanboard.com/blogs/naphtalipress/whence-regulative-principle-worship-1-22/
http://www.puritanboard.com/blogs/naphtalipress/whence-regulative-principle-worship-2-23/


----------



## KMK (Mar 17, 2010)

See this: The Directory for Publick Worship


----------



## reformedminister (Mar 17, 2010)

In a nutshell, reformed worship is Biblical Worship. It is God-centered as opposed to people centered. Every element within the service is considered an act of worship and is rooted in Scripture. The "regulative principle" of worship is that there should be nothing within a service that is not mandated or rooted in Scripture. Martin Luther, as many other protestants, held a different view. He only stripped the "Mass", only of those things which the Scripture clearly forbid or were unscriptural. Lutherans don't call it Mass anymore either. Most of your church services today are man-centered and reflect the latter principle, especially those who dub themselvs "seeker sensitive." There is only one seeker and that is Christ, who should be central in our worship.


----------



## dudley (Mar 18, 2010)

reformedminister said:


> In a nutshell, reformed worship is Biblical Worship. It is God-centered as opposed to people centered. Every element within the service is considered an act of worship and is rooted in Scripture. The "regulative principle" of worship is that there should be nothing within a service that is not mandated or rooted in Scripture. Martin Luther, as many other protestants, held a different view. He only stripped the "Mass", only of those things which the Scripture clearly forbid or were unscriptural. Lutherans don't call it Mass anymore either. Most of your church services today are man-centered and reflect the latter principle, especially those who dub themselvs "seeker sensitive." There is only one seeker and that is Christ, who should be central in our worship.



Well said: it is why I am a Presbyterian and not a Lutheran or an Episcapalian, they have services that while not called a mass are still people centered not bible centered!


----------

